
YouTube Map Explorer - bemmu
https://youtubemapexplorer.herokuapp.com/
======
TinaTurner
Also on reddit
([http://www.reddit.com/domain/youtubemapexplorer.herokuapp.co...](http://www.reddit.com/domain/youtubemapexplorer.herokuapp.com/)),
dev's there for questions. but it looks like youtube tags the location by its
uploaders ip, except someone turns the feature off or overrides the location,
by adding meta

------
tntcl
I clicked on a german town (frankfurt) and got a video blocked in germany ;)

~~~
hauget
damn GEMA...

------
johndunne
This is actually a really cool way to explore an area via videos. Some of the
videos aren't really related, but keep clicking and you'll get one. Great
tool!

------
hauget
Would be awesome if you could switch videos (like tv channels) with your arrow
keys once a location has been clicked. Other than that, GREAT mashup!

------
moron4hire
I live too near Washington DC to get anything but global politics out of this.

EDIT: actually, it's been videos from Russia Today 3 times out of 4.

------
akbaralis
I clicked on Boston and got videos from Harvard or MIT.. and zoom out to see
multiple world maps :)

------
johndunne
I clicked on Wakefield and got a video about Wakefield.

------
qqg3
I clicked on London and got a video about Las Vegas...

~~~
snorrah
I believe it's showing you videos created by someone at the location you
click, not showing you videos with content based on where you click.

